# Meeting Fellow Ratters-How do you react?



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

So, I work at a pet store and every now and then, some one walks in and mentions pet rats or buys rat food. I always get so excited because there aren't many people who understand the beauty of rats in my area. Is this how y'all react? Or am I just strange? Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I never meet people around me who like rats sadly! I think if I did I would totally flip out and get super excited lol.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

No one really talks about them near me and if I bring them up they're like ew rats gross! When ever I see my boyfriends sister I get super excited because I know she'll appreciate talking about them(she has three rats) I love my boys and think its a shame that a lot of people don't appreciate how clever and beautiful they are 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol I just met JLSaufl from this website since we live close to each other. Haha. Of course we were freaking out and she played with my ratties and loves them. 

I could probably meet you in Madison sometime Jenzie! 

Also there are at least 2 people at my college who have rats and of course now we talk about them with each other often.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish I could meet fellow ratters. I know there have to be plenty in Nash, but I've never met one! Everyone I know who loves rodents is crazy about hamsters and gerbils but isn't crazy about mice or rats.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Same with me. No one every really "gets it" about rats what I meet either. Thats why this forum is so great!


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Jackie said:


> I could probably meet you in Madison sometime Jenzie!


Oh yeah, that's true! My rats like meeting new people


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Flora I know what you mean, people get bored of hearing about them but I love to talk about them, they're my babies! I tell my boyfriend off for waking them up and stuff haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Jenzie said:


> Oh yeah, that's true! My rats like meeting new people


Yep! I come down every once in a while since my parents live there. I'll be in town on friday march 15th for sure other than that I don't know.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

Ah, I'm gonna be visiting my family in Illinois around then. But another time it would definitely be cool to meet another rat fan in person.


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

I have never really met anyone who respected the beauty of rats either... It's sad. I would be super ecstatic to meet a fellow ratter though!

Actually, just today I was at Petsmart. Getting a few bird toys, the rodent area was behind me. A family walks past the rats behind me and the brother is like "Cool! A rat! He's so cute.". Only to be shot down by his mother and sister "Rats are disgusting, dirty, and gross." "They're vermin." It just broke my heart. :/


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Jenzie said:


> Ah, I'm gonna be visiting my family in Illinois around then. But another time it would definitely be cool to meet another rat fan in person.


Or you could just come to MN. We have a guest room, you'd have to share it with the rats, of course - but I don't think you'd mind.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

JLSaufl said:


> Or you could just come to MN. We have a guest room, you'd have to share it with the rats, of course - but I don't think you'd mind.


Haha oh not at all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I've never met one in person, but I would probably just hug them wordlessly.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Really, aside from Jackie, I've never met anyone who loves them as much as I do, I mean aside from my mom, brother and an aunt. Most people think they're creepy and dirty, My friend thought that and after she met them said that they weren't nearly as bad as she imagined, but still didn't like them.

It all makes me sad, they're such great pets.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

It's hard enough to find rats around here, let alone fellow enthusiasts . Makes me very grateful for the Internet being available and boards like this making me feel less alone in my hobby!


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

It's sad, but I get a lot of the same reaction from random people as ThreeMagicBeans. One of my co-workers even said something similar about my rats. Not just a random rat at a pet store, but MY rats. MY babies!
The funny part is that when that same co-worker showed me pictures of her son eating his second birthday cake, it took everything I could not to say "Wow, your filthy toddler is disgusting, dirty, and gross." lol. That would not have gone over well.

I know there are some Central Florida people on this site, but I really don't know many people in person who like rats. My Veterinarian is the only person I have found that really likes them. I'll consider myself lucky in that regard.


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

WinonaGun42 said:


> It's sad, but I get a lot of the same reaction from random people as ThreeMagicBeans. One of my co-workers even said something similar about my rats. Not just a random rat at a pet store, but MY rats. MY babies!
> The funny part is that when that same co-worker showed me pictures of her son eating his second birthday cake, it took everything I could not to say "Wow, your filthy toddler is disgusting, dirty, and gross." lol. That would not have gone over well.


Omg, you should have! That would have been hilarious. I had a very rude houseguest once who kept "joking" about how he hoped my rats were killing each other when they were wrestling, how he hoped the cat would kill them, etc. I told him if he didn't shut up I'd throw the cat in his face, but I wish I'd said a lot worse! Needless to say he is not welcome in my home anymore.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

After a good brux and boggle I'd knock them on their back and do some major power grooming


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I am not a person with very thick skin and so I get hurt many times over comments about my rats.

I usually turn it around and ask as politely as I can how that person would feel if I thought their beloved pets were disgusting. It generally quiets them, but the hurt is still there. I guess it's just something that we have to deal with as rat lovers.


----------



## Jokerfest (Sep 25, 2012)

Never met another ratter in person.
Though I do gush about my boys to petstore employees when I'm buying dog food for my dogs and stuff lol.
A few of the girls at the store I buy my dogs food from wants me to bring my boys in so she can see them. But even though they don't sell small animals I'd be worried about the large visiting dogs and the stores resident cats to much to risk it.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

WinonaGun52,

I just moved from Central Florida! I'm in Jacksonville now. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

dr.zapp said:


> After a good brux and boggle I'd knock them on their back and do some major power grooming


Hahahahahaha! That's hilarious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gilligan (Mar 1, 2013)

Though Im fairly new to rat owning, Im obsessed with my babies. And the other day at work while talking to coworkers i mentioned my rats offhandedly and I practically got mauled by a coworker with a rat who immediately wanted to set up playdates and meet my babes. Turns out we're a dime a dozen. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

WinonaGun42 said:


> It's sad, but I get a lot of the same reaction from random people as ThreeMagicBeans. One of my co-workers even said something similar about my rats. Not just a random rat at a pet store, but MY rats. MY babies!The funny part is that when that same co-worker showed me pictures of her son eating his second birthday cake, it took everything I could not to say "Wow, your filthy toddler is disgusting, dirty, and gross." lol. That would not have gone over well.I know there are some Central Florida people on this site, but I really don't know many people in person who like rats. My Veterinarian is the only person I have found that really likes them. I'll consider myself lucky in that regard.


I get what you mean again! I told my uncle yesterday that I would be rescuing more rats and he replied (trying to be funny) "Why don't you just buy a lizard, it will take care of your problems." I was NOT happy. He's not much of an animal person, besides he occasional dog... Aargh.


----------



## monster_paws (Jan 17, 2013)

My cousin (we're not close) kept going on and on about how disgusting rats are and how disgusting I am for liking disgusting things. I told her that her face was disgusting. 

My other cousin kept harassing me about how my agouti is a sewer rat because, "every brown rat is a sewer rat" and how I must be laden with diseases. I basically told her to STFU. Yes I know they are family but they are from out of town and are staying in my house and encroaching in my space, plus they can't drive so who do they have to rely on to taxi them to anywhere their hearts desire? I have absolutely no patience for any person who gives me grief about my babies and will tell them off. They're usually very surprised because i'm a tiny, petite human. Haha. 

On another note, I met this old lady last year who wouldn't let me out of her house until she showed me her rat room and introduced me to all 17 of her rats. It was sweet


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

iHayleyNorris said:


> WinonaGun52,
> 
> I just moved from Central Florida! I'm in Jacksonville now. Lol.


Wow, my sisters live up there and it is rather nice. Hope you enjoy it up there. 
Too bad I didn't get to meet you before you left.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

WinonaGun42 said:


> It's sad, but I get a lot of the same reaction from random people as ThreeMagicBeans. One of my co-workers even said something similar about my rats. Not just a random rat at a pet store, but MY rats. MY babies!
> The funny part is that when that same co-worker showed me pictures of her son eating his second birthday cake, it took everything I could not to say "Wow, your filthy toddler is disgusting, dirty, and gross." lol. That would not have gone over well.


I'm not very inclined to children, so this would be tempting for me, too. ;D haha.

I've actually never met another rat enthusiast in person, either.
I've been to a couple of houses to adopt Craigslist rats, but I don't think I would necessarily count those situations. I'd love to have a local friend with ratties for us to snuggle and play with and take pictures of.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Met a lady who works at my local pet store today, when I went to pick up some litter pan filler. She loves rats! I had to take my boy Helo in with me, as we had just come from the vet for his pre-neuter checkup. She came over to see him and thought he was darling. We talked for some time about our rats. It was great!
I think Helo even swayed a customer who didn't like rats, over to liking them. He's become quite the charmer and seems to be on his way to being a very friendly rat.


----------



## XoMONSTERoX (Oct 24, 2012)

My bfs friend (and coworker) has 4 females and ever since we started hanging out with him we get to talking about the babies every time we see each other. I didnt think I would meet someone else with them especially since I dont hang out with a lot of people but I love holding his one old blind baby when I go over there or just telling stories about them. Although I always talk about my babies to everyone. Im a little obsessive when it comes to my girls (both my two rats and my cat)


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I've just been in the vet with my boys and this woman was all enthusiastic about the other dogs in there and as she was leaving she asked what I had so I told her I had two rats with me and her first reaction was eugh! I was extremely mad about it as my boys are beautiful and are such sweeties, I just gave her a dirty look and she left, but its like yes rats don't have a good reputation but have an open mind for god sake! So annoying! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Yup. A lady came into my pet store yesterday and we were talking all about her Chinese Created dog

The breed looks like this, in case you're unfamiliar with them:








Now, I personally believe that any animal, that is loved and loves a human, is a cute and good animal. So I say, "Awwwww," when she shows me the pic of her unusual dog. She then asks what kind of pets I have. Of course, I tell her I have rats and she makes a horrible, disgusted face and says, "Ewww! I can't believe you'd have hideous vermin as pets!"

Haha. "Hideous vermin?" Lol. It took all my better judgment to keep my mouth shut and not say something nasty about her most unique dog. 

Some people. I swear.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

iHayleyNorris said:


> Haha. "Hideous vermin?" Lol. It took all my better judgment to keep my mouth shut and not say something nasty about her most unique dog. http://www.petguide.com/mobile


Hah. Almost every year for the past decade, a Chinese Crested has won the World's Ugliest Dog Contest in Petaluma, California. 

Rats have been one of the best animals I have had in my life. People don't see what the rats really are. People go by assumptions and stories of huge subway rats. They don't realize that our beloved pet rats are about as close to those wild subway rats, as their Chinese Crested is to a coyote.


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Off the top of my head I can think of nine of my friends who have or had rats. I never gotten a bad reaction (besides my grandma who has a phobia because of her experience growing up in Cuba) I've only gotten that their tails are gross. All of my friends like my rats though. I often bring one to school and talk about my rats. Me and my rat owning friends like to share stories and pictures of our rats. I go to a biological studies magnet where the animal behavior class requires you train an animal and most students use rats.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

First of all Catland has nailed it. Nothing sells rats as warm loving animals better than rats themselves. And having a shoulder rat with you for demonstration purposes makes life easy.

Recently some friends came over who had never met a rat. In fact, one told me that when it came to pet rats, she had never heard of such a thing. Within seconds of introducing my poor old, decrepit, obese and generally worn out Fuzzy Rat they were both holding her and skritching her and despite her general disabilities, Fuzzy Rat pulled herself together and gave kissies and snuggled and made fast converts... Even Amelia was nice for a few minutes before she took off. The fact is you can't sell the word 'rat' you introduce people to the little animal with the big personality and you see them change. In her brief two year life Fuzzy Rat has converted hundreds of people including an exterminator, a wholesale snake keeper (who actually gave his girlfriend a pet rat) and an animal testing lab worker. All of which had prior experience with rats, but had never actually met a real live shoulder rat up close and personal. Rats can change everything.

Last Wednesday we attended an event held in a government building when a lady that apparently worked there started to raise an objection. Naturally, I went into people handling mode... "She isn't a wild rat, she's a trained shoulder rat..." and from the security guard, who's already Fuzzy Rat's friend, to her boss who just met Fuzz everyone started making fun of the poor lady. I actually found myself coming to her defense. Hey, it's OK some people don't like dogs or cats and in fact dogs and cats absolutely aren't allowed into the building we were in... while Fuzzy Rat has been welcomed there since she was a pup. That might even be the point right there, despite the few rat-phobics we run across, Fuzzy Rat is welcome in lots of establishments and other places where the sign says "No Pets" or "No Dogs". In a certain town on a route we travel often and stop in a quick mart for coffee we often run across the local police and they have nicknamed Fuzzy Rat "the little health code violation". As in "How's our little health code violation doing today?" One slow night while we were chatting with one of the officers 6 more local cops showed up, likely every patrol car in town was in the lot, along with 2 state troopers and I suspect that they were all there to see the strange creature for themselves. As in someone got on the radio and said "The rat I told you about is in Quick Mart again, come check it out." Most kept their distance, but they were all smiling in suspended disbelief and amusement.

As to people owning rats, you would be surprised how many people we have met that have or have had rats. No, these people don't seem to make a point of it usually, but they come right up to us and confess their dirty little secret when they see Fuzzy Rat. Most people realize that "rat" isn't a popular word so they don't talk about their pets until they meet a fellow rat owner, but I've walked into a room and found 2 other rat owners who came up to us and despite both of them knowing each other, each was surprised that the other had rats too. I discovered that someone could be in a room full of fellow rat owners and never know it.

Over my lifetime, I've watched the pet trade change. People have less space, money and time for traditional dogs and cats and rats have very little competition for a huge and growing niche in the pet market. One day pet rats will be as common as dogs and peoples misconceptions will fade into history. There was a time when the idea of pet snakes was absurd and now it's perfectly normal, even for people without tats or piercings to own a snake. Times are a'changin.


----------



## catland (Sep 3, 2012)

Also my grandma got a Facebook so she has seen videos of my rats coming to their names, spinning, and cuddling. I also post a lot of pictures of them and it has helped her see them in a better light.


----------



## preciouscreature (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh man! WinonaGun42......so true (the toddler thing). 

I am lucky enough to have AFRMA located in the Riverside area in California. I recently attended a rat and mouse show and it was amazing! Not a HUGE group of rat and mouse lovers, but a group nonetheless. 
I recommend looking for a group wherever you happen to live. Fancy rat and mouse breeders in your areas would be the first people to ask. Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

